# Ejari registration



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't trust the Landlord to do the registration himself, so I will have to sort it myself and as its a renewal with no Agent involved, I am not able to use them like before.

Anyone got experience of places like Ejari Office, How to Register Ejari, Rera Registration Online Dubai ?

Anyone recommend a third party bureau who will sort it out for me as I cba to waste work or holiday time standing in queues.

Thanks


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I don't trust the Landlord to do the registration himself, so I will have to sort it myself and as its a renewal with no Agent involved, I am not able to use them like before.
> 
> Anyone got experience of places like Ejari Office, How to Register Ejari, Rera Registration Online Dubai ?
> 
> ...


Well, if you don't want to waste time then the website registration should be the best option for you (as long as you have all the required paperwork). I haven't personally used it but I did have a look at it before and it seems very straight forward. It obviously cost a bit more than to do it in person but I think it's well worth it if the landlord is not doing it for you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For Dubai, it's a surprisingly simple process that takes about 20 mins max in any registered typing centre. The online services aren't official, cost more, but will get the job even easier. I guess it's how near you are to a typing centre rather than the process itself.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have done it in person at a typing center. If you have all the documents, specially for a renewal (if you have the previous Ejari - they can locate the property easier in their system), it shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes. Plus any time you might spend waiting in queue.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I did this on a weekday in Deira at a typing center, and there was absolutely no queue (and literally took 5 mins).
Going to Deira and finding a parking is another matter though.

There are typing centers in the immigration office at Al Jafiliya as well, but I had to wait in queue for about 10 mins. This was on a weekday morning as well.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I let my agent do it for me it cost another 100 but saved me the hassle, although saying that I have been sorting my driving license out today at the Al Manara Centre next to Noor bank station and inside is an Ejari registration desk which wasn't very busy


----------

